

Anchor Modeling - A Technique for Information under Evolution [pdf] - dsego
http://www.anchormodeling.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Anchor-Modeling-Open-AMW.pdf

======
switch33
Well, this is awesome. A database specifically for AI and evolution. Upvoted.

